# Peavey USB Mixer als Ausgabegerät für Reaper nutzen



## Gast170816 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab den kleinen Peavey USB Mixer angeschlossen um was in Reaper aufzunehmen...über "Options > Preferences > Device" in Reaper hab ich schonmal "USB Audio Codec" als Input Device gewählt, da kommt in Reaper schonmal was an.

Nun wollte ich:
1. Latenzzeit verringern
2. Meine Peaveyaufnahme live als Monitoring hören und parallel das Musikstück was in Reaper auf einer anderen Spur läuft.

Also hab ich den gefunden Tipp angewendet, als Audio Device "WDM Kernel Streaming" zu wählen und dann über den Mixer per Kopfhörer zu hören.
Da kommt nun zwar meine Mixeraufnahme an, aber ich höre nicht die ander Spur aus Reaper, die mit dem Musikstück wo ich doch was dazu klimpern will.

Wie geht das? Muss ich da noch extra für die Spur mit der Musik ein Output Device einstellen? Aber ich kann keine Einstellung dazu finden.

EDIT: Bei der Spur gibt's ja den Button "I/O" aber da kann man nur "left, right, left/right" einstellen, da kommt nix am Mixerkopfhörer raus.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich kenne zwar Reaper nicht, aber da gibts doch sicher irgendwo Einstellungen für die verfügbaren Ein- und Ausgänge und das entsprechende Routing? Was Latenzen angeht, solltest du entweder ASIO Treiber für deinen Peavey USB Mixer finden, oder aber ASIO4ALL verwenden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Gast170816 (23. Juni 2013)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Hab schon nach Treibern speziell für das Peaveyding gesucht, aber da gibt's nix und die CD die mal dabei war ist weg...wobei da glaube ich auch nur Reaper mit beilag.

Nun hab ich tatsächlich ASIO4ALL installiert, da gings nun zumindest so, dass ich nach einigem Hin und Her alles über den Ausgang am Computer hören kann...über den Mixer kommt aber immer noch nix.. hab schon überlegt ob man da erst den Computerausgang in den Mixer stecken muss, aber da hab ich erstmal kein Kabel und zweitens sollte es ja bei nem coolen USB-Mixer auch so dort ankommen.

In Cubase konnte ich das mal einrichten, aber hab leider kein Cubase mehr. In Reaper kann ich partout keine Einstellungen finden, in den Haupteinstellungen ist input und Output jeweils auf den Mixer.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Juni 2013)

1. Kannst du in Reaper den Peavey USB Mixer als Eingang und als Ausgang konfigurieren und hast du auch in ASIO4ALL alle entsprechenden Einstellungen gemacht?

2. Wenn du Punkt 1 geschafft hast, dann solltest du auf deinem Mischpult die "Tape/USB to Mix" Taste drücken, damit der USB Eingang des Mischpultes auch auf den Main Mix bzw. den Kopfhörer gelangt.


----------



## Gast170816 (23. Juni 2013)

Hey toll, ja jetzt gehts (also Punkt 1 hatte ich vorhin schon)... hatte irgendwann vorhin schonmal die Taste gedrückt, aber da hatte ich wohl Punkt 1 noch nicht.

...jetzt überleg ich grad, Lautstärkezugriff auf den Mainmix scheine ich aber nicht zu haben, ich muss das an den Reglern in Reaper machen, auf dem Mixer spricht kein Knopf an.
Ist momentan nicht schlimm, aber mir fiel's jetzt auf.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Juni 2013)

Richtig @ Lautstärkezugriff

Wie gesagt, ich kenne Reaper nicht, kann also leider keine detaillierte Info zum "wie" geben. Aber das "was" könnte ja schon hilfreich sein. Kannst du die Spuren, die du zum Abhören auf deinen Peavey routen willst, in Reaper auf eine eigene Gruppe routen und diese dann via AUX Send an den USB-Ausgang senden? Dann musst du dir nicht deinen Hauptmix in Reaper verschrauben.


----------

